# ¿Marantz 140... un tesoro?



## Gerson strauss (Jun 20, 2018)

Hola. Hace unos años un cliente me regalo un amplificador Marantz 140, pues no queria asumir los costos de la reparacion. Ahora quisiera restaurarlo y buscando su diagrama, me encuentro que este modelo se vende bastante caro en ebay.

Llegue a encontrar publicaciones por mas de mil dolares. ¿creen que de verdad vale tanto?

Estuve a punto de tirarlo a la basura. 







Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2018)

Esos equipos vintage desaparecieron hace mas de 30 años. Hay bastante gente que pagaría precios desorbitados (para los costos actuales) solo por poseer y disfrutar de uno de esos equipos.
Claro que reparado el valor puede reducirse significativamente, pero si encontrás alguien que te pague el precio que vos pidas... yo no lo pensaría mucho.
Acá tenes el service manual, pero tenés que registrarte: Marantz 140 - Manual -  Stereo Power Amplifier - HiFi Engine


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 20, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos equipos vintage desaparecieron hace mas de 30 años. Hay bastante gente que pagaría precios desorbitados (para los costos actuales) solo por poseer y disfrutar de uno de esos equipos.
> Claro que reparado el valor puede reducirse significativamente, pero si encontrás alguien que te pague el precio que vos pidas... yo no lo pensaría mucho.
> Acá tenes el service manual, pero tenés que registrarte: Marantz 140 - Manual -  Stereo Power Amplifier - HiFi Engine



El que tengo dice que fue hecho en 1977... y pues es muy difícil que funcionara con todas sus partes originales. Gracias por el manual.


----------



## peperc (Jun 20, 2018)

a ver:
una cosa es lo que un loco pide en ebay o mercado libre y otra que haya gente que lo compre.
guarda al direccion de esa venta, y el vendedor ( o de varios vendedores)  , y entra dentro de 15 dias.. dentro de 1 mes.. dentro de 2 meses  y fijate a ver SI LO VENDIERON.

las cosas NO VALEN lo que uno pide, valen el valor de LO QUE SE VENDE.

en mercadolibre que es parecido a ebay he visto a muchos vender cosas que para mi son porqueria y las tiro ( rezagos de trabajos) y las quieren vender como "antiguedad" o " recuerdos" o otros terminos asi....
ni que fuese un jarron chino de la dinastia minga unas teclas de luz de palanca viejas, o un marmol con 8 llaves con tapones !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2018)

Son equipos Dioses y los pagan carísimos , si le reemplazás capacitores que sean de esos "caros"


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 20, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> a ver:
> una cosa es lo que un loco pide en ebay o mercado libre y otra que haya gente que lo compre.
> guarda al direccion de esa venta, y el vendedor ( o de varios vendedores)  , y entra dentro de 15 dias.. dentro de 1 mes.. dentro de 2 meses  y fijate a ver SI LO VENDIERON.
> 
> ...



En ebay vi venderse algunos por más de mil dolares, pero el mercado latino es muy diferente. No creo que haya un buen comprador en mi zona para esto ... lo más probable es que lo repare y lo conserve para mi.


----------



## peperc (Jun 21, 2018)

o si figuras como confiable y haces envios..... lo vendes a uno de afuera...

el tema es aprender a moverte con eso de pagos desde afuera y hacer envios seguros.. que mejor ??
le compras a la viejita de tu pueblo "el cachivache" y le vendes al millonario de beverly hills " la antiguedad" ...
jeee.. es asi la vida, o no ??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

mira, no se quien sos , ni como esta compuesta tu familia.... 
pero que¿? es un tesoro para vos ?? 

un maranz de porqueria ¿¿ o una sonrisa de tu hija ?? 
o una sorpresa unica a tu mama ?? 
me refiero a hacerlo $$$$ y comprar eso .
o ayudar a el abuelo a que se haga la dentadura nueva, asi podra no solo " chupar" sino que tambien  MORDER (  a lo que quiera.. sin ser mal pensados).

ves??

eso lo decidis vos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola a todos , la respuesta del titulos es : !SIiiii!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jun 21, 2018)

Vale lo que quieras o te quieran pagar por él.
En tu lugar lo dejaría impecable de aspecto y funcionamiento y lo colocaría donde lo pudiese disfrutar. El aparato es precioso.

Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 21, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> o si figuras como confiable y haces envios..... lo vendes a uno de afuera...
> 
> el tema es aprender a moverte con eso de pagos desde afuera y hacer envios seguros.. que mejor ??
> le compras a la viejita de tu pueblo "el cachivache" y le vendes al millonario de beverly hills " la antiguedad" ...
> ...



No es un asunto de dinero, solo quería saber si hay gente que colecciona y valora este tipo de cosas.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 22, 2018)

yo lo quiero!!! solo si es que lo vas a regalar o tirar, el precio de venta puede ser un delirio.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 22, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> yo lo quiero!!! solo si es que lo vas a regalar o tirar, el precio de venta puede ser un delirio.


Se lo regalo a alguien de Colombia que pague el envío, porque ese amplificador pesa 25 libras. Debe costar mucho enviarlo a otro país.

Estado: Enciende y se ilumina  "peak" en el frontal; adentro se escucha: tac,tac,tac (los reles). Tiene todos los componentes y el gabinete esta en muy buenas condiciones.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Jul 12, 2018)

Buen dia Gerson, aun tienes este amplificador? Yo le puedo dar un buen hogar a tu amplificador, si aun lo tienes. Estoy en Colombia, me avisas. Gracias.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 13, 2018)

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Buen dia Gerson, aun tienes este amplificador? Yo le puedo dar un buen hogar a tu amplificador, si aun lo tienes. Estoy en Colombia, me avisas. Gracias.


Creo que si lo regalo, esa persona lo vendería después... así que mejor me lo quedo o lo vendo yo mismo. Recuerda que no se puede negociar en el foro. Saludos.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Jul 14, 2018)

Si lo arreglas, documenta la reparacion, fotos y demas, para compartirlas aqui. Me gustaria ver que le paso y como queda funcionando.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 14, 2018)

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Si lo arreglas, documenta la reparacion, fotos y demas, para compartirlas aqui. Me gustaria ver que le paso y como queda funcionando.


Espero poder hacerlo en algún momento. Gracias.


----------



## ocarbone (Jul 14, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos equipos vintage desaparecieron hace mas de 30 años. Hay bastante gente que pagaría precios desorbitados (para los costos actuales) solo por poseer y disfrutar de uno de esos equipos.
> Claro que reparado el valor puede reducirse significativamente, pero si encontrás alguien que te pague el precio que vos pidas... yo no lo pensaría mucho.
> Acá tenes el service manual, pero tenés que registrarte: Marantz 140 - Manual -  Stereo Power Amplifier - HiFi Engine


Dr Ud., tiene razon, pero ....  en argentina como compramos un amplificador de ese nivel, Marcas???. Salvo los electronicos que se lo construyen, cosa que no soy. Asi que a soñar.
Saludos; siempre con muy buenos comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2018)

ocarbone dijo:


> pero .... en argentina como compramos un amplificador de ese nivel, Marcas??


Y....hay que revolver la basura por que pueden aparecer cosas interesantes. No necesariamente te vas a encontrar un amplificador como este Marantz, pero quien sabe que cosa importante podés hallar...
Hay que buscar familiares de caballeros mayores ya fallecidos, por que suelen dejar cosas de audio importantes que los herederos pueden salir a vender a precios muy bajos (ojo con tirotear a la viuda...ehhh??)...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Off Topic on
Bueno Dr. conozco  unos pocos casos que se llevaron el paquete completo!!!!!(incluida la viuda!!!)
OFF Topic off


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola. Inicio la restauración de este amplificador Marantz que estoy documentando en video (las imágenes mostradas son de ese video). 

1- Empece a limpiar todo porque estaba bastante sucio. Cucarachas, arañas, termitas y toda una colección de bichos encontré. Utilice una brocha de 1 pulgada y cuando la pase, dañe un diodo que estaba levantado sobre la tarjeta de la salida derecha. 

2- Como ya había mencionado, el amplificador enciende y muestra "peak" en el frente y no suena en absoluto.

3- Recuerden que yo no soy técnico, ni ingeniero; solo soy un aficionado que ama la electrónica ... así que tengan paciencia. 
Medí los +40v y -40v y parece estar todo correcto, por lo que supongo que la fuente debe estar funcionando.

4- Desconecte la salida derecha y conecte todo así, de pronto sonó el "tac" del relé y el aviso "peak" desapareció.

5- Ingrese una señal de 1khz onda seno a 1.5v de amplitud duty 50% offset 0, con un generador que me dieron los chinos y la salida izquierda sonó y el vumetro se mueve. No puse música aun, pero me imagino que debe sonar.

6- ¿Recuerdan el diodo malo? me puse a pensar que como es posible dañar ese diodo solo con pasarle la brocha ... y lo que paso es que ese diodo tenia un terminal muy oxidado y la mas leve presión sobre él, haría que el terminal se dañara.  Lo reemplace (1N4148) conecte nuevamente la salida derecha, el amplificador encendió, el relé se activo y ahora ya no sale "peak" con los dos canales montados.

7- Ahora ingrese señal por ambos canales y los 2 suenan, pero el vumetro de la izquierda sube menos que el de la derecha, aun con la misma señal.

8- Me imagine que el amplificador estaba desajustado y empece a mirar como se ajusta según el manual de servicio (gracias a Dr. Zoidberg).
Encontré un poco de DC en las salidas y Bias también fuera de parámetros.

9-Ajuste como esta en el manual. Use el Osciloscopio para ajustar el DC Balance y lleve el Bias a 10mv como se indica. Hasta aquí llegue. 

Falta cambiar los condensadores, que me imagino están muy deficientes y seguramente tendré que ajustar todo nuevamente. La iluminación de los vumetros es con algo que parece un fusible de vidrio (nunca había visto eso) se calientan bastante y uno de ellos (son cuatro 2 por vumetro) ilumina menos que los otros, por lo que la iluminación esta dispareja. El problema del vumetro continua, pero no he ajustado esa parte.

Les dejo algunas imágenes. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 5, 2018)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hola. Inicio la restauración de este amplificador Marantz que estoy documentando en video (las imágenes mostradas son de ese video).
> 
> 1- Empece a limpiar todo porque estaba bastante sucio. Cucarachas, arañas, termitas y toda una colección de bichos encontré. Utilice una brocha de 1 pulgada y cuando la pase, dañe un diodo que estaba levantado sobre la tarjeta de la salida derecha.
> 
> ...


Fijate que vienen upgrade en tecnología LED para la iluminación de los paneles. Me tocó hacerlo en uno de la misma marca y quedó verdaderamente excelente (salvo seas de los que prefieran dejarlo como viene original).


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 5, 2018)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Fijate que vienen upgrade en tecnología LED para la iluminación de los paneles. Me tocó hacerlo en uno de la misma marca y quedó verdaderamente excelente (salvo seas de los que prefieran dejarlo como viene original).



Si, pensé en hacer eso, pero dicen que perdería valor. Si me quedo con él, lo haré.  Gracias.


----------

